
Game Theory Is Really Counterintuitive - ingve
https://williamspaniel.com/2014/05/25/game-theory-is-really-counterintuitive/
======
dpflan
Much of probability is also counterintuitive and challenging to all human
minds: for example, here is the classic Newton-Pepys Problem
[http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/february12014/](http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/february12014/)

and

here is further discussion about the logical error Newton made in his
solution:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/math/0701089.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/math/0701089.pdf)

("In 1693, Isaac Newton answered a query from Samuel Pepys about a problem
involving dice. Newton’s analysis is discussed and attention is drawn to an
error he made.")

